# Re installing Fender and inner wheelwell 1969 GTO



## Scott Youngman (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi,
I removed both the drivers fender and inner wheel well during a disc brake conversion and complete front end rebuild. It is now time to re install. I took it apart as two parts, but I am wondering if I can install the inner wheel well to the fender and then install it as one piece? If the answer is no I assume the inner fender well must go in first loose and then install the fender? BTW I have not removed the front nose, do I need to loosen it up to do this? Any advice would be great for those that have done this before.
Thanks


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

I believe the factory installed the fenders with the inner fender attached so it should be possible. I haven't tried it yet though....will find out soon myself. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Youngman (Jun 29, 2018)

Well if you get to it before me tell me how you make out and I will do the same.


----------



## 69matadored (May 23, 2018)

you can install the inner after the outer is on ,it takes a bit of twisting and manipulating but it can be done. My inner had been powder coated before installed and it picked up some scratches during this process


----------



## Scott Youngman (Jun 29, 2018)

Yea I was hoping to install the inner to the outer fender first and put it on as one piece....just not sure you can do that.


----------

